# Bull nurses on cow...



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So a little back story. Last year I had posted a question about a bull throwing crappy calves being Grounds For culling. He wasn't really the friendliest bull, he had horns, and he nursed on an old Hereford cow that we have. So this last fall he got a one way ticket to vacation. And then this December I bought a nice shorthorn bull little less than 2 years old. This morning leaving for work I look in the pen and I noticed now he's nursing on that Hereford... I don't want to get rid of him he's a nice bull both in temperament and looks but how do I break these guys of nursing on this one particular cow. She's the last cow from my mom's herd she always gives a nice calf. So she's kind of sentimental and she pays for herself. I've heard putting a ring in the Bull's nose might help. Any suggestions? Having this happen with two bulls on the same cow it's kind of bizarre to me.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If you can get him in a head catch or squeeze chute, put a halter on him. Take some nails and drive them through the nose of the halter. Cut or grind the nails to where they are just short studs, not long enough to hurt her udder but enough to make nursing uncomfortable. She will put a stop to the nursing pronto.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have had some success with these, but like Tim says, you're going to need to catch him first.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZCOH0S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Would something like that fit a bull?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> Would something like that fit a bull?


I've put them on a cow before, just needed to soak in some real hot water to help flex it open. Her nose may have been a little sore, but worked. As a matter of fact just cut it off her last fall. The points had worn down some, but after 15 months what would you expect.

Last winter I had to melt an ice burg off the can't suck with the cold weather and I didn't want to do that again. I should have taken a picture and cut it off then (would have save me some time last fall, but I thought it would wear out first).

The ice burg was from cold weather, between her breathing and drinking from an ice cold creek. She ended up with a chunk of ice about 4-5" wide, 1 1/2" thick 6" long in a couple of days. It even had a curve to it from her licking it.

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Did it work to keep her from nursing or have you seen it since? I'm wondering if it can be more or less a learned behavior for them not to nurse like that


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> Did it work to keep her from nursing or have you seen it since?


Haven't seen her nurse since. I removed it several months ago, I don't remember exactly when, before Thanksgiving (maybe Halloween) I believe. And with the recent weather I'd think some of those cow's had frozen popsicles, that she could have warmed up. 

Larry


----------

